# Chinese Kenpo in Napa



## youngbraveheart (Oct 30, 2006)

When I was twelve years old (a long long time ago in the early seventies), I took "Chinese Kenpo" in Napa (CA) from Bob McClure (assume this is the correct spelling for Bob's last name), who was a college student (maybe graduate student) at the time at U.C. Davis. (I still have a patch from long ago that says "Chinese KeNpo" right on it.) Most of the students were either from Napa or nearby Vallejo. I do not recall the last names of the adult students, but I can still see their faces.  I also remember some of the katas and techniques we did... We were in several public school gyms in Napa during my two years and not in a commercial building.

Does anyone know who Bob McClure is and where he might be today or know any of his students from back then in Napa? I assume the Chinese Kenpo we took was Parker's Kenpo. (This is another thing that I'm trying to figure out.) I'm pretty sure it was not Kajukenbo because I've seen their forms and techniques.  We wore black gi's with the kids like me having half colored belts (half white and color) and solid color belts. 

I thought I'd ask about Bob just to satisfy my curiosity...I have Bob to thank for letting me get involved as a young kid and help develop my ability to kick well (wish I could do those same kicks today).


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Nov 1, 2006)

youngbraveheart said:


> When I was twelve years old (a long long time ago in the early seventies), I took "Chinese Kenpo" in Napa (CA) from Bob McClure (assume this is the correct spelling for Bob's last name), who was a college student (maybe graduate student) at the time at U.C. Davis. (I still have a patch from long ago that says "Chinese KeNpo" right on it.) Most of the students were either from Napa or nearby Vallejo. I do not recall the last names of the adult students, but I can still see their faces. I also remember some of the katas and techniques we did... We were in several public school gyms in Napa during my two years and not in a commercial building.
> 
> Does anyone know who Bob McClure is and where he might be today or know any of his students from back then in Napa? I assume the Chinese Kenpo we took was Parker's Kenpo. (This is another thing that I'm trying to figure out.) I'm pretty sure it was not Kajukenbo because I've seen their forms and techniques. We wore black gi's with the kids like me having half colored belts (half white and color) and solid color belts.
> 
> I thought I'd ask about Bob just to satisfy my curiosity...I have Bob to thank for letting me get involved as a young kid and help develop my ability to kick well (wish I could do those same kicks today).


 
Heard the name; never met the guy. Chinese Kenpo was, in the seventies, a likely spinoff from Parker...I don't believe his patches ever said CK on them; however, CK is also what I was training in at the time, under instructors who had only recently (then) severed financial and organizational ties with Parker, but continued teaching kenpo as they knew it.

In Napa, at Main Street Martial Arts, is a pair of talented and knowledgeable instructors who have been in the area for as long as Adam's been in the garden, and likely know of any clubs he may have started; might have even been in the kids class with you. Doug Meeks and Lance Meltzer. They are currently with Chuck Sullivans crew, but have been in Napa for eons, associated with various organizations over the years. I would recommend looking them up, and running it by them. Friendly gentlemen, both.

Good Luck,

Dave


----------



## youngbraveheart (Nov 1, 2006)

Thanks Dave for the information. You confirmed my suspicion that what I took as a kid was related to Parker's Kenpo. I'll look those fellas up in Napa - the ones you mentioned! Thanks again!

Johnny

_(I just remembered the name of a couple of advanced adults who were around at the time: Bruce, who was a brown belt, and Clyde, who was a green belt.)_


----------



## IWishToLearn (Nov 2, 2006)

I had the privilege in July of seeing Master Meeks promoted to 8th Dan by the Karate Connection. SGM Sullivan noted that his promotional kick was like kicking concrete. 

Master Meeks is a fantastic instructor. Very very highly recommended.


----------



## bdparsons (Nov 2, 2006)

You won't go wrong in linking up with Doug Meeks. A class act all the way around.

Respects,
Bill Parsons
Triangle Kenpo Institute


----------



## IWishToLearn (Nov 2, 2006)

Heya again Bill 

Long time no talkey. I'ma shoot you an email sometime this weekend, when I have have a bit of time. ;-)


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Nov 2, 2006)

bdparsons said:


> You won't go wrong in linking up with Doug Meeks. A class act all the way around.
> 
> Respects,
> Bill Parsons
> Triangle Kenpo Institute


 
Ditto. I talked to him a number of times by telephone a number of years ago and he's definitely a great guy.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Nov 3, 2006)

IWishToLearn said:


> I had the privilege in July of seeing Master Meeks promoted to 8th Dan by the Karate Connection. SGM Sullivan noted that his promotional kick was like kicking concrete.
> 
> Master Meeks is a fantastic instructor. Very very highly recommended.


 
I haven't been out there since april; glad to hear of Dougs promotion! And the guy does stay in excellent shape!

I'm gonna have to make a trip to congratulate him; he and Lance are a class act accross the board.

Regards,

Dave


----------



## JVShapona (Jul 2, 2011)

I took Kajuknebo from Bob at Ridgeview Jr High from 73-75. Bob then moved to San Diego and according to some other students he is no longer with us. Very sad, Bob was an excellent Sifu. Sad part is I have found nothing comparable since those days.


----------



## youngbraveheart (Jul 14, 2011)

JVShapona said:


> I took Kajuknebo from Bob at Ridgeview Jr High from 73-75. Bob then moved to San Diego and according to some other students he is no longer with us. Very sad, Bob was an excellent Sifu. Sad part is I have found nothing comparable since those days.



After posting this original thread, I suspected that this Chinese Kenpo (what was on our patch with a dragon) I took as a young man from Bob McClure was actually Kajukenbo, even though Ed Parker's martial arts was named Chinese Kenpo. Thanks for confirming this JVShapona. I think my time with Bob was from 1972 to 1974, so I'm sure we've crossed path. When I started with Bob, we were over in Napa High School before going to Ridgeview Jr. High School. I stopped training once I started high school.

I'm sorry to hear about Bob's passing. He was a good teacher.

I too didn't find anything comparable until when I accidentally came across Professor Bill Chun Jr.'s Chinese Kempo website and found out he taught in Vallejo. My early training under Bob over 30 years ago did help as I started over in martial arts, with Professor Chun 11 years ago.

Thanks JVShapora for helping me to fill in the few missing pieces about Bob and my early training.


----------



## Wo Fat (Jul 14, 2011)

I highly recommend Guangxi Martial Arts Tyrrell Academy.  They teach Kajukenbo and so much more.  Two schools to choose from; one is in Napa.

http://www.gxnapa.com/Guangxi/Martial Arts-MMA in Napa-Hidden Valley Lake, CA.html


----------

